# Sugar gliders!



## erica anne (Dec 15, 2013)

Anyone have these? We are thinking of adopting a pair. Thoughts or advice? We are looking at two males but would probably like to end up with one male (neutered) and one female.


----------



## tortoise5643 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have 2 sugar gliders, well not mine but 2 in my household. A pair is fine but you would definitely want to get the male neutered because ours wasn't and they had 2 babies which was cool but then they had another and the cannibalized it and it was very sad. After that we knew we had to get the male neutered. Try are a bit loud at night. So you might want to keep them in a different room.


----------



## erica anne (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok, I am a bit worried about nighttime activity. Just like tortoises there is a lot of conflicting information out there so I am trying to weed thought it. I am thinking two females is best...


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, they ARE nocturnal, so there would be plenty of night time activity (and noise).


----------



## erica anne (Dec 16, 2013)

We were able to see a pair in full swing last night. Man are they funny and active!! A bedroom is definitely not a good place for them lol. They ran around on these little wheels like crazy and climbed all over the place. Soo cute! Up until then I had only been able to see them during the day when they are sleepy so I am glad I could observe the nighttime activity.


----------

